# Polygonalplatten als Ufer



## pitdimension (9. März 2015)

Wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit Polygonalplatten als Ufergestaltung für einen Teich hat.
Ich bin kein Fan von ungleichen Steinufern.
Lieber hätte ich ein gradliniges Ufer mit z.B Polygonalplatten die fast bündig mit der Wasseroberfläche sind.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit wie man die verlegt und ob man diese in Zementmörtel legen muss und verfugen? 
Wie sieht das mit dem Wasser aus,wird das Wasser durch den Stein rausgesaugt?


----------



## andreas w. (10. März 2015)

Mahlzeit. Polygonal-platten ist nur eine Aussage über die Form der Steine ! Polygonal bedeutet unbearbeitet / bruchrauh. Die Platten haben selten eine gerade Kante und sind in der Regel unterschiedlich stark in der Dicke. Eben aus diesem Grund sollten sie unbedingt im Dickbett (Mörtelbettstärke 1,5 bis 5 cm) legen. Im Aussenbereich immer Zementmörtel: Trasszement oder Portlandzement. Für die Auswahl hat jeder Verleger andere Kriterien, bei mir langt normaler EPZ aus´m Baustoffhandel. Ausfugen ebenso damit oder gleich beim Verlegen.

Normalerweise wird nicht viel Wasser über den Stein aus dem Teich gesaugt - aber immer etwas. Ich würde grundsätzlich mit der Folie den unmittelbaren Kontakt, Mörtelbett - Teichwasser verhindern, einerseits kann sich immer etwas aus dem Stein oder dem Mörtel in den Teich lösen - minimal, außerdem ist es nicht förderlich, wenn speziell im Winter das Mörtelbett dauerhaft durchfeuchtet ist und somit auffrieren kann. Zieh die Folie am Rand etwas hoch und schneide sie bündig mit der Plattenoberfläche ab. Gewaschen und gekämmt - wie man hier sagt. 

ich wünsch dir jetzt schonmal viel Spaß beim Schaffen, ich weiss wovon ich rede, gib mal Laut, welchen Stein du dir ausgesucht hast. Porphyr ist z.B. ein sehr beliebter Stein weil wegen günstig und unverwüstlich. Hat aber auch seine Tücken beim verlegen.

Du machst das schon, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## pitdimension (10. März 2015)

Vielen Dank erstmal für den Tipp.
Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe ist das mit der Folie bündig abschneiden.Musst du mir nochmal etwas erleutern.
Den Zement aber nicht direkt auf die Folie?


----------



## pitdimension (10. März 2015)

Ein Bild von dem Anschluss an die Platten wäre auch cool


----------



## PeterBoden (10. März 2015)

Hallo,

andreas w. hat es beschrieben und genau so hab ich schon ein paar Meter geschafft (auch ich mörtele ein wenig...)
Die Quarzitplatten vorher (!) neben den Weg gelegt welchen sie dann bilden sollen. Man braucht ganz einfach das reale Verlegemuster der Platten, bei solch unregelmäßigen Schnitten dauert es seine Zeit bis man möglichst fugenarm aus der Vielzahl der Platten das gewünschte Bild zusammen gestellt hat.
Das dicke Mörtelbett hatte ich 15 cm oder sogar mehr gestaltet, das war nur die tragende Schicht, unebenes Gelände. Portlandzement!
Dann mit zwei Wasserwaagen, eine Kurze mit 30 cm und eine Normale mit 1m Länge die einzelnen Platten mit einem schweren Schonhammer auf die Oberflächenebene bündig in das dicke Mörtelbett hineingeklopft. Unter 5 cm Mörtelbettdicke wird es schwer die bis zu 1 cm unterschiedlich dicken Platten bündig zu bekommen. Dazu benötigte ich beide verschieden lange Waagen. Wenn das nicht hinhaut hast du Absätze zwischen den einzelnen Platten und bleibst leicht hängen mit dem Schuh oder Fuß.
Und dann kam* nass in nass* zwischen die Fugen Natursteindickbettmörtel (Trasszement) hinein. Ich meine so heißt der, bin mir nicht mehr 100%ig sicher, der 25 kg Sack kostete 8.99 €. Die Körnung lag nicht über 3, 4mm; das war wie etwas gröberer Fugenmörtel. Also in das noch *nasse* dicke Mörtelbett Körnung 0-16 mm die Platten in Waage klopfen und den ebenfalls *nassen* feineren Trass-Natursteindickbettmörtel als Fugenfüller zeitnah hineinstopfen. Das verbindet sich erstklassig.
Die Folie, wieder genau wie von andreas w. beschrieben, am Mörtelbett hoch gezogen und an der Plattenoberkante abgeschnitten. Das Gefälle der Platten muss selbstredend so gestaltet sein das es vom Teich weg führt, Niederschläge sollen nun mal kein Nährstoffreiches Wasser aus dem Umfeld in den Teich befördern.
Sollte es morgen @work bei mir klappen nehme ich die Kamera und du bekommst ein paar Fotos vom Folienabschluss an den Platten.


----------



## pitdimension (10. März 2015)

Das wäre echt cool,weil Bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte.


----------



## PeterBoden (11. März 2015)

Hallo,

hat geklappt mit den Fotos heute.

Es sind keine Fotos vom Bau mit Detailaufnahmen, so sieht es halt heute aus.
Unten der Plattenweg, dann die nicht zu sehende Folie mit der Ufermatte. Diese ist besandet und mittlerweile durchwachsen mit Moosen, Flechten und verschiedensten Pfdlanzen. Dierse Ufermatte habe ich um den Folienrand nach innen etwas umgeschlagen damit der Folienrand unsichtbar ist. Sie saugt das Wasser nach innen auf das Mörtelbett, das ist die außer bei hochsommerlicher Trockenheit da immer etwas feucht.
Man könnte es auch gemeinsam mit der Folie bündig abschneiden.
 

Ein Blick entlang der Wegkante, weiter hinten ist die Ufermatte noch nicht durchwurzelt.
 

 Jetzt das Ende des Weges, da wo die Streichholzschachtel liegt geht das Mörtelbett ca. 12 cm nach unten. Da muss ich noch ran, das ist mein Überlauf, man sieht noch Folie und da ist auch schon eine kleine Saugstelle entstanden.  

Es empfiehlt sich schon einmal im Jahr diese Übergangsstellen zum restlichen Umland zu kontrollieren.


----------



## pitdimension (11. März 2015)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Bilder.
Die Folie hast du einfach an der Vorderkante der Steine oberhalb abgeschnitten?Sollte man denn nicht noch eine Saugsperre mit so einer Vertiefungsrille haben,unter den Platten z.B?


----------



## pitdimension (11. März 2015)

Wieso muss das Mörtelbett denn so dick sein?


----------



## PeterBoden (12. März 2015)

Hallo pitdimension,

ja, die Folie ist an der Oberkante der Steine abgeschnitten. Das ist die Saugsperre.
Eine Saugsperre verhindert das durch Kapillarwirkung Wasser aus dem Teich in das Umfeld abgesaugt wird, egal wie.
An dieser Stelle saugt die Ufermatte das Teichwasser an, dadurch das sie etwas um den Folienrand umgeschlagen ist wird auch das Mörtelbett ein, zwei Zentimeter von oben herab feucht. Aber ein Durchschlagen in das tiefer liegende Erdreich tritt nicht ein. Natürlich kann ich die Ufermatte genau so bündig auf den Folienrand abschneiden, dann  bleibt alles trocken.
Die Dicke des Mörtelbettes?
Ich darf mich selber zitieren


PeterBoden schrieb:


> Unter 5 cm Mörtelbettdicke wird es schwer die bis zu 1 cm unterschiedlich dicken Platten bündig zu bekommen.


----------



## pitdimension (12. März 2015)

Dann bedanke ich mich mal für die Tipps und werde demnächst mal loslegen.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. März 2015)

Super Doku,
Peter. Auch der Verwendung von Trasszement auf teichseite stimme ich zu, mittlerweile habe auch ich damit praktisch gute Erfahrungen. Außerhalb vom Teich ist das weniger wichtig, und der Angriff von PZ auf PVC-Teichfolie ist zwar da, aber kein Drama. Die Übergänge der Folie zwischen Teich und Garten sind leider regelmäßige Pflegefälle, auch bei vermeintlich extrem sicheren Lösungen. Irgendeine Pflanze rankt sich immer über die Grenze, und sei sie noch so hoch... . Ein- bis zweimal im Jahr bin ich am Kontrollieren. IDas ist nicht schlimm, da man im Garten wegen anderer Dinge viel öfter unterwegs ist.
Bei mir liegt die Folie unterhalb der Steine, und kommt erst auf der anderen Wegseite heraus (dort erwartet niemand eine Folienkante, daher hat man weniger Mühe mit Tarnung - kostet aber halt mehr Folie). Bei hohen Steinen, und keiner Erde auf der Gegenseite kann man die Folie sogar verstecken:
 .


----------



## pitdimension (13. März 2015)

Hast du denn den Zement direkt auf die Folie gesetzt?


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2015)

@RKurzhals  Rolf,
Du kannst nicht nur außerhalb vom Teich auf Trassmörtel verzichten,  sofern du bereit bist starke Kalkausblühungen zu akzeptieren.  Möchtest du diese Kalkflecken auf Natur oder Betonstein nicht haben empfiehlt sich Trass (ganz vermeiden lässt es sich damit aber auch nicht   )

@pitdimension ich würde zumindest Vlies unter die Mörtel- Steinschicht legen.

LG René


----------



## RKurzhals (15. März 2015)

Hallo Rene,
klar sollte man Naturstein (zumindest Granit, Porphyr u. ä.) nicht mit PZ verbinden. Bei Quarzitplatten ist das eigentlich kein Thema (der Sandstein selbst ist unempfindlich, aber nicht die enthaltenen Verunreinigungen).
Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass im Teich unabhängig von diesen Gegebenheiten Trassmörtel im Vorteil ist.
Dein Tipp mit dem Vlies ist richtig und wichtig, hier sollte man auf keinen Fall sparen.
Beim Fundament für Polygonalplatten (bzw. Natursteinplatten) würde ich mir sehr überlegen, ob ich da Trasszement zum Anmischen nehme. Da dieses einige Zeit aushärten muss, und nicht in direkter Verbindung mit dem Belag steht, würde ich normalen Beton nehmen (den man am preiswertesten aus dem Mischwerk bekommt - dann sollte man  gut vorbereitet sein... ). Die Platten kann man dann im Trassmörtelbett verarbeiten.


----------



## andreas w. (21. März 2015)

PeterBoden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat geklappt mit den Fotos heute.
> 
> ...



Suuuper, genau so war´s gemeint. Haste richtig toll gemacht - das handwerkliche und die Beschreibung. Danke nochmal dafür.

Hut ab und Gruß Andreas.


----------

